# engine rebuild



## tjasperson (Jan 20, 2010)

need to rebuild engine on 2006 sportsman 500 HO will the service manual show disasembly of the plastic etc. to get to the engine, how hard is this project going to be should the engine come completly out for this, i am fairly mechanicle and have a pretty nice shop but never worked on an ATV before is this something i should tackle myself or not. does anyone know about what it would cost to have a shop do it, i might be able to pay a mechanic on the side from a local sports shop to work in my garage on this, but i am one of those people that seems like if you want it done right do it yourself, also if i go with a full rebuild does anyone know if there are some better aftermarket stuff i should put into this to make it a bit faster as you all know these things are dogs. and do you know which service manual to get. I know this is alot of questions but would appreciate some help on this as i need to get this going am going to tennese in march to ride. i wouldnt even mind an email on this [email protected]


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

you should be able to do it yourself, you're gonna need a primary clutch puller if you don't have one already you can get one from HL for about 36.00+ shipping, the people i would advise you to call about your rebuild (IMO) would be HL, Speedwerx, Hotcams, and Rubber Down Customs if you wanna snorkel it for the airbox plate that is if you don't wanna do it yourself.

Hotcams makes a nice cam for the polaris sportsman's that will wake it up good, sppedwerx makes a killer clutch setup for it as well that will bring it to life for you.

The other thing is if you get someone else to do it. I can't give you a price but, i can tell you that AMR (aftermidnightracing) can buid you a screamin polaris at least i've been told. I hope this helps you out and good luck.


----------

